# Homegrown Fantaseeds Cheese - Comparable?



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Aug 12, 2011)

Have grown to be a big fan of Homegrown Fantaseeds Cheese.  Its my first cheese, but I'm very satisfied with its consistency and return.  But realizing it is my first cheese strain it made me wonder...

Has anyone who's grown HF Cheese compare it to other breeder's cheese varieties?  Anything you think is even better?


----------

